# Buy Low,Sell High



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

face it,it is time to trade KT....His trade value is not getting any better.

Its his best season ever,he is averaging a double double,is fairly priced and hes not getting any younger...

I have to believe,between Sweets, Baker and possibly Naz we are OK at the 4...

We have to get a shot blocker,and find out if Sweetney has any game....

And it really doesnt matter as we are probably a .500 team regardless of who plays the 4.....


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah its sweetneys time. we wont be making any noise in the playoffs with this team, so we gotta see if sweets is the real deal. Kurt is a good guy and a good player, but sweets is a low post presence, and the future of the team.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

But what can penny and kurt fetch on the open market? we always hear Kurts name associated with guys like Walker, Wally, Damp, Curry, etc, but then we don't get them. My guess is it's because the other GMs don't buy what we're selling.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Kurt has value..The problem is he doesnt make didley...

This team is a .500 team if any one of us is at the 4..When JC comes back,if the 4 cant rebound,he doesnt get to shoot....

Zeke cant be blind..His teams always had great guards and a solid post player,be it Dantley or Acguire...To be succesful without a post player you need two great wing players,and that is not TT and JC...Pippen and MJ works,TT and JC gets you a first round exit.

Wally is not the answer either.Our D would be even worse...We need to start Sweets,see what we have and take it from there...

Nene is playing great ball since he has been starting for camby.He is the center of the future,I wouldnt be suprised to see Camby moved.We need some length and a shot blocker...Our D sukkks


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

You mean the same Nene who averages 6 rebounds and .7 blocks in 30 minutes per game for his career? No thanks. I don't know where he gets his reputation for being a decent rebounder and shot blocker, because he really is not.

As for KT, this is not his best season. His scoring efficiency is way down when you factor in that he's never gotten to the line less frequently than he has this year. This is his best rebounding year, yes, but his other skills have declined across the board. He is not a great defender either- the PF spot is by far our worst defensive position, and check KT's defensive stats on 82games.com. He's the worst defensive big man on our team.

I wouldn't mind getting Wally. Honestly, how much worse can our D get? At least we'll get more scoring punch. Some people seem to think we're already stacked offensively and just need to shore up our D. This is untrue. We're mediocre offensively and horrendous defensively. We're not even in the top 15 teams in the league in FG%. I would welcome Wally, who is a very efficient scorer, wants to play here, and can't really be any worse on D than TT or JC anyway.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Nenes been a monster since he has been starting....look at his line

No Wally,unless TT is traded..We need D....You can not win in this league with soft perimeter players...He could be the worst possible fit for this squad....

Either we get a Chandler,or possibly a Dalambert..Someone has to cover for our "matador" D...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the webber rumors are still alive. i hate c webb, but a marbury webber duo could be great in the east.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth...*

I would take Wally over TT in a heartbeat (even if we had both, cuz TT is gone in the summer...bank it) but he is not the answer with this team. We need some intensity and defense even more than perimeter shooting (and you know I like Wally's game). Artest is the answer and we all know he can be had. Bring him home, IT. Then go find us our center. If anyone thinks the blackhole-no defense 5 named Nazr is the answer, they need to go back to the fans version of the NBDL. Nene is intriguing and is a free agent this summer. When Sweets is healthy , it is time to see what he has got. This team is going nowhere in the playoffs...lets get some answers.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree with you Alfa......And I would trade KT for Wally in heartbeat.I would not trade TT,as his expiring contract will have big value..KT is locked into a long contract and is not getting any better..MOVE HIM TODAY


I dont think Artest can be had,but he is what we need....
As for Naz,hes as good as it gets..There are so few quality big men...Dalambert may be worth a shot and I doubt the bulls commit long term to both Curry and Chandler....

If we did get Wally,does he start???


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I agree with you Alfa......And I would trade KT for Wally in heartbeat.I would not trade TT,as his expiring contract will have big value..KT is locked into a long contract and is not getting any better..MOVE HIM TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Truth, the Chicago papers have Paxon attempting to do exacly that. Call it irrational exuberance, but the Bulls have been kicking the crap out of teams the past 3 weeks. They have also had the toughest (statistically) schedule in the league. So fans here are getting jacked a little bit.


update: week 10 up to #19 on the list - they had slipped back to #23 last week.



Committee has been shamed into more applause for Bulls. Reason being: Chicago, since its 2-13 start, is second-best team in the East (at 11-5) behind Miami (14-2 in the same span).





http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/power...on=2005&week=10

Oak, you said it best on a Bulls site post of yours, wayyy too much constant roster change hurting the team. Patience will pay off if you give them a chance, well they have their shot now. Keep playing great ball and everyone will get paid. We have a real punchers chance to sneak into the 8th seed with 37-40 wins, if this keeps up.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I agree with you Alfa......And I would trade KT for Wally in heartbeat.I would not trade TT,as his expiring contract will have big value..KT is locked into a long contract and is not getting any better..MOVE HIM TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Truth, the Chicago papers have Paxon attempting to do exacly that. Call it irrational exuberance, but the Bulls have been kicking the crap out of teams the past 3 weeks. They have also had the toughest (statistically) schedule in the league. So fans here are getting jacked a little bit.


update: week 10 up to #19 on the list - they had slipped back to #23 last week.



Committee has been shamed into more applause for Bulls. Reason being: Chicago, since its 2-13 start, is second-best team in the East (at 11-5) behind Miami (14-2 in the same span).





http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/power...on=2005&week=10

Oak, you said it best on a Bulls site post of yours, wayyy too much constant roster change hurting the team. Patience will pay off if you give them a chance, well they have their shot now. Keep playing great ball and everyone will get paid. We have a real punchers chance to sneak into the 8th seed with 37-40 wins, if this keeps up.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I think Kurt has value..The problem is he doesnt make didley...
> 
> This team is a .500 team if any one of us is at the 4..When JC comes back,if the 4 cant rebound,he doesnt get to shoot....
> ...


what would you offer for Camby or Martin?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Glad things are working out for you guys Spin. I'm a little jealous/afraid Curry will turn into a beast. He's got a punchers chance if he keeps the weight off. Haven't seen all that much of him this year but what little I've seen he looks like he's enjoying himself, and he seems pretty light on his feet. Any sign of defense yet?

Guess I'll be seeing well enough for myself as we have that back to back coming up. I expect a split. Pity Jamal will likely still be in street clothes, I'd love to see him and Gordon go head to head.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I doubt Curry was ever seriously on the market..





> what would you offer for Camby or Martin


I seriously doubt Martin is on the market..Seems to me that Camby would be the odd man out..Hes injury prone and you will lose Nene if you dont play him more..

We dont have much to offer

Kt...maybe Naz..Next year we can offer you expiring contracts for all your waste you dont want


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I seriously doubt Martin is on the market..


Dont be, i'm sure they are listening.

Just a tip for you. Stromile Swift will be an UFA next summer. Denver could give Camby to them for a s/t for Swift upwards of over 60 million dollars for seven years. I doubt Swift gets a better offer than that. And I doubt Memphis can find a better center than Camby.

Basically if you think Denver's D is bad, look at Nene and Kmart together. There is no shotblocker to keep guys out of the lane. THey arent going to play well together. See why they might be listening to other teams on Kmart? With Stro and Nene, Kmart is expendable.

As far as why you have available on the Knicks. I thought you might be a little more creative, maybe even involve at 3rd team, we dont want your bigs


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> With Stro and Nene, Kmart is expendable.


expendable???maybe,but who in their right mind is going to give Kmart max money...that was laydumb dumb...

i dont see it..

as for a trade,there are plenty of options,but i wouldnt cough them up for Camby..definetly not JC,definetly not sweets,and as you said you wouldny want our bigs


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> expendable???maybe,but who in their right mind is going to give Kmart max money...that was laydumb dumb...
> ...


He was worth 7/70, they over paid, if you want a definition of a bad contract, look at say Blount for an example of that.

For a two guard Kmart is ye expendable. JC wasnt even a priority for Kiki in the free agent market, he doesnt like him. Youd have to involve at third team, such as the warriors or say the bucks. Chris Mullin will do a few more stupid moves before he is fired


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

I have only caught about 5 Knicks games, but Stromile might just be that missing energy guy that your missing. Young, energetic and ready to bust out. I also like the Dalelambert fit. Sam and sweets could make a great frontline on the defensive side. What is his situation with O'Brian? Can he be had?

Yep Oak, it seems like Curry's light has finally come on. He's light (285 but really cut) and much quicker, and his help / team D has really improved. But the real difference is you can see him growing into a man, he has begun to develop that attitude, he knows if he comes hard you cant stop him. 

By the way, O had 20 pts tonight in another win. Great team guy and solid pro, sure would like to keep him.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> He was worth 7/70, they over paid,


They didn't just overpay, they gave up three first round picks too.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but when Chris Webber was traded for Penny, the Magic got three draft picks out of it. Martin isn't even as good as Webber TODAY, much less a young Webber. Martin is one of the only forwards in the league more overpaid that Webber.

Jersey certainly can't be faulted for not matching a ridiculous deal.

I think Kiki got full of himself on this one, and thought the Nuggets were closer to contention than they really were.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I think Kiki got full of himself on this one, and thought the Nuggets were closer to contention than they really were.


Well in part Kiki had all this money he HAD to spend, if you design your team around cheap young guys with enough cap to sign a player, you have to do it, before that cap runs dry, and it's why he overpaid a bit.

-Petey


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

The Nuggets overpaid big time for K-Mart. Three first rounders and a max deal for a second-tier PF who seems to have stopped improving and can't create his own shot are pretty steep indeed.

Since the Nets couldn't match the extension anyway, why would it be necessary to gift them three picks? I'd have just tendered that offer sheet and dared NJ to match.

On the other hand, if I'm NJ, and I'm going to make the Carter deal three months down the line, burning whatever cash I saved from letting K-Mart go, why not keep K-Mart and Kittles and legitimately make a title run? Go small, play K-Mart at C, and run and gun till you die.

I still wonder how Kerry Kittles is only worth a 2nd round pick.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I still wonder how Kerry Kittles is only worth a 2nd round pick.


Because Kittles makes 10 million. The Nets took 10 million off their books without taking anyone back. Clippers were able to do it because they were that far under the cap.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>townknave</b>!
> The Nuggets overpaid big time for K-Mart. Three first rounders and a max deal for a second-tier PF who seems to have stopped improving and can't create his own shot are pretty steep indeed.
> 
> Since the Nets couldn't match the extension anyway, why would it be necessary to gift them three picks? I'd have just tendered that offer sheet and dared NJ to match.
> ...


The Nuggets were going to offer a much bigger contract (with more money up front). They didn't have to, as the Nets bought their threat and agreed to that sign and trade.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> The Nuggets were going to offer a much bigger contract (with more money up front). They didn't have to, as the Nets bought their threat and agreed to that sign and trade.


In other words, Denver gave up the picks because they didn't want to pay all that money up front.


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

didn't the Knicks at one time trade Camby and Nene / Amare!!!! for Mcdyess? Imagine if you had Camby and Amare!!!!


----------

